# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van Wijk (Uitgeest)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van Wijk

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Krijgsman en Van Wijk, Uitgeest

Adres: Middelweg 25, Uitgeest

Website: www.krijgsmanenvanwijk.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van Wijk*

----------

